# Francis Szeto ¥q ®{ ªø §Ó Wing Chun Kuen Kung Fu µú ¬K ®± ¥\ ¤Ò in Taipei



## Francis Szeto (Dec 17, 2002)

Francis Szeto ¥q ®{ ªø §Ó Wing Chun Kuen Kung Fu µú ¬K ®± ¥\ ¤Ò in Taipei 

Hello;
So far, I am living in Taipei and running a Wing Chun class. 
Would you please do me a favor - let anybody know this master here, both Kung Fu fans and/or not, live in Taipei and abroad. 
Recommend following information to them --- they are looking for Wing Chun master any time in Taiwan. 
Perhaps we can do nice promotion for Wing Chun world that is also a best job for you and me. 
I do speak Cantonese, Mandarin and English; am from Hong Kong. 
Thank you very much and keep in touch please. 
Regards 
------------------------------------------------------- 

µú ¬K ®± ¥\ ¤Ò  Wing Chun Kuen Kung Fu 

¥q®{ªø§Ó ¦Ñ®v¿Ë±Âµú¬K®± 
¤p²Õ¤W½Ò®É¶¡ :  ¶g¤@ ¦Ü ¶g¤_   19:30 -- 21:30 
¤p²Õ¤W½Ò¦aÂI :  ®v½d¤j¾Ç-°ê»y±Ð¾Ç¤¤¤ß®Ç ¶i_×±À¼s³¡¤@¼ÓªÅ¦a 
¾Ç¶O : ¨C¤H¨C¤ë ;
(¨C¶g¤_¤Ñ) NT4,000  // (¨C¶g¥|¤Ñ) NT3,500  // (¨C¶g¤T¤Ñ) NT3,000  // (¨C¶g¨â¤Ñ) NT2,000 
¥i_Ó§O¤W½Ò©Î¯S¬ù¤p²Õ¤W½Ò : ¥t¦AÄ³©w¤W½Ò®É¶¡¦aÂI¾Ç¶O 
³ø¦W¶O¨C¤H NT1,000 

Master Francis Szeto is running a Wing Chun Kuen group class at ®v¤j Shi-Ta campus. 
( National Taiwan Normal University °ê¥ß¥xÆW®v½d¤j¾Ç ) 
Class time : 19:30 -- 21:30 /  Monday  to Friday. 
Tuition: Each one/Per month ;
(5 days/week)NT4,000  // (4 days/week)NT3,500  // (3 days/week)NT3,000  // (2 days/week)NT2,000
Enrollment fee: NT1,000 
Individual lesson: Time and tuition to be discussed. 
Place:
 At the ®v½d¤j¾Ç-°ê»y±Ð¾Ç¤¤¤ß NTNU - Mandarin Training Center next block.     First floor open ground. 
( I can run a class / lesson at your home, club, community, school- - -and so on. We have to discuss the detail about time and tuition. ) 

Francis Szeto ¥q®{ªø§Ó 
Mobile: 0958-233-005 
Home: 2351-9843 
E-mail: francisszeto@hotmail.com
http://communities.msn.com/francisszeto 
E-mail: decgod@yahoo.com.tw
http://home.kimo.com.tw/decgod/index.html 

http://groups.msn.com/u5si1h5vu8vbigfe68p12g5fh3 

http://www.mainewingchunkungfu.com/Taiwan.html

http://www.wingchun.org/text/schools/misc/taiwan.html

Keep dreaming, and always ask "why not?"!


----------



## Francis Szeto (Dec 17, 2002)

Francis Szeto ¥q ®{ ªø §Ó Wing Chun Kuen Kung Fu µú ¬K ®± ¥\ ¤Ò in Taipei 

Hello;
So far, I am living in Taipei and running a Wing Chun class. 
Would you please do me a favor - let anybody know this master here, both Kung Fu fans and/or not, live in Taipei and abroad. 
Recommend following information to them --- they are looking for Wing Chun master any time in Taiwan. 
Perhaps we can do nice promotion for Wing Chun world that is also a best job for you and me. 
I do speak Cantonese, Mandarin and English; am from Hong Kong. 
Thank you very much and keep in touch please. 
Regards 
---------------------------------------------------------------- 

µú ¬K ®± ¥\ ¤Ò  Wing Chun Kuen Kung Fu 

¥q®{ªø§Ó ¦Ñ®v¿Ë±Âµú¬K®± 
¤p²Õ¤W½Ò®É¶¡ :  ¶g¤@ ¦Ü ¶g¤_   19:30 -- 21:30 
¤p²Õ¤W½Ò¦aÂI :  ®v½d¤j¾Ç-°ê»y±Ð¾Ç¤¤¤ß®Ç ¶i_×±À¼s³¡¤@¼ÓªÅ¦a 
¾Ç¶O : ¨C¤H¨C¤ë ;
(¨C¶g¤_¤Ñ) NT4,000  // (¨C¶g¥|¤Ñ) NT3,500  // (¨C¶g¤T¤Ñ) NT3,000  // (¨C¶g¨â¤Ñ) NT2,000 
¥i_Ó§O¤W½Ò©Î¯S¬ù¤p²Õ¤W½Ò : ¥t¦AÄ³©w¤W½Ò®É¶¡¦aÂI¾Ç¶O 
³ø¦W¶O¨C¤H NT1,000 

Master Francis Szeto is running a Wing Chun Kuen group class at ®v¤j Shi-Ta campus. 
( National Taiwan Normal University °ê¥ß¥xÆW®v½d¤j¾Ç ) 
Class time : 19:30 -- 21:30 /  Monday  to Friday. 
Tuition: Each one/Per month ;
(5 days/week)NT4,000  // (4 days/week)NT3,500  // (3 days/week)NT3,000  // (2 days/week)NT2,000
Enrollment fee: NT1,000 
Individual lesson: Time and tuition to be discussed. 
Place:
 At the ®v½d¤j¾Ç-°ê»y±Ð¾Ç¤¤¤ß NTNU - Mandarin Training Center next block.     First floor open ground. 
( I can run a class / lesson at your home, club, community, school- - -and so on. We have to discuss the detail about time and tuition. ) 

Francis Szeto ¥q®{ªø§Ó 
Mobile: 0958-233-005 
Home: 2351-9843 
E-mail: francisszeto@hotmail.com
http://communities.msn.com/francisszeto 
E-mail: decgod@yahoo.com.tw
http://home.kimo.com.tw/decgod/index.html 

http://groups.msn.com/u5si1h5vu8vbigfe68p12g5fh3 

http://www.mainewingchunkungfu.com/Taiwan.html

http://www.wingchun.org/text/schools/misc/taiwan.html

Keep dreaming, and always ask "why not?"!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2002)

Unfortunately the board software doesn't support Chinese characters!


----------



## Francis Szeto (Dec 18, 2002)

Hello  "Arnisador" and "MartialTalk.Com team" 

Nice to recieve your mail.

Thanks a lot for yours kindness and help.

Everything goes smooth.

Wish you all have wonderful job and days.

Blessing all of you have a merry X'mas and a happy new years.

Yours truly

Sifu Francis Szeto

Because in His mercy!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 18, 2002)

Thread moved to correct forum, duplicates posted in wrong forums have been deleted. 

Multiple postings of an advertisment nature to non-advertisment forums is prohibited by our rules.


----------

